# A healthy slurry



## TheGoodLife (Mar 29, 2012)

So I'm making my first attempt at Skeeter Pee. I saved my slurry from my last batch of Vintner's Reserve Chardonnay. I racked the Chardonnay last Sunday at a SG of 1.010. I saved the slurry which was about 3/4 of a quart in the fridge. 

This morning I took the slurry out of the fridge to let it warm up and covered it with a towel. Tomorrow I will pitch it in the Pee.

Do any of you feed your slurry a little sugar to keep it healthy or am I worrying too much that this isn't going to ferment?


----------



## Julie (Mar 29, 2012)

No, never feed it, leaving it sit for 24 hours should not be an issue


----------



## TheGoodLife (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks Julie.


----------



## Arne (Mar 30, 2012)

*Omaha, another fellow Nebraskan. Welcome aboard, Arne.*


----------



## harleydmn (Mar 30, 2012)

I always just take mine out of the fridge and add right into my primary, usually have activity in a couple hours


----------



## TheGoodLife (Mar 30, 2012)

Arne said:


> *Omaha, another fellow Nebraskan. Welcome aboard, Arne.*



Hey Arne, Thanks for the welcome! I must apologize, by me joining I just significantly lowered the average Nebraska wine making IQ on this board.

I pitched my slurry before I left for work and when I got home it looks like it might be taking. There's no action in the airlock but it looks a little foamy... wish me luck.


----------



## TheGoodLife (Apr 1, 2012)

Great advice, Julie... My SP is fermenting like crazy!


----------



## Arne (Apr 2, 2012)

TheGoodLife said:


> Hey Arne, Thanks for the welcome! I must apologize, by me joining I just significantly lowered the average Nebraska wine making IQ on this board.
> 
> I pitched my slurry before I left for work and when I got home it looks like it might be taking. There's no action in the airlock but it looks a little foamy... wish me luck.


 We all started without knowing much of anything about this. Some were lucky and grew up learning from their folks. Some of us are still trying to learn. Course my problem is old dog, new tricks. LOL, Arne.


----------



## fivebk (Apr 2, 2012)

THEGOODLIFE,

Welcome, I live just 45 min south of Omaha down I-29 in Hamburg, Ia. Good to know there is someone on this forum close by. I just transferred my first batch of Pee to secondary.

BOB


----------



## TheGoodLife (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks Bob, I have a couple friends transplanted here from Hamburg...Good people.

You'll have to let us know how the Skeeter Pee turns out. I've only been at this for a couple months and I can see that two carboys isn't going to be enough... my wife thinks I'm crazy.

I think I get just as much enjoyment out of making it as I do drinking it.

Mark


----------



## fivebk (Apr 2, 2012)

Mark, It turns from a hobby to an *obcession* real quick. I bought 13 carboys at one time off of craigslist. The only reason I got away with that is the wife found them!!!

I have a thread started I'll post results

BOB


----------



## TheGoodLife (Apr 2, 2012)

I'll be watching for the results. 

I checked my SG tonight and was at 1.055, maybe tomorrow I'll be able to proceed to the next step.

It sounds like a great summer time cocktail.


----------

